# M78 Swiss Rifle



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a Swiss Model 1878 (M78) Vetterli bolt-action infantry rifle and was wondering where I can find ammo for it. I know it uses 10.4x38mm Swiss rimfire rounds. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

You may be SOL on that. I have a moron buddy that's been looking for ammo for 5-6yrs. He did find a few rounds a couple years ago but I think he ended up paying about $5 a round for it. A few of them didn't even fire...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I think you will have to reload for that, Midway has the dies, convert to a centerfire, does your have a spare firing pin under the buttplate?


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> I think you will have to reload for that, Midway has the dies, convert to a centerfire, does your have a spare firing pin under the buttplate?


Yes sir it does have the spare firing pin.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

There you go, did you know before I mentioned it?? I think it would be fun to reload for and give you more satisfaction shooting it. Good Luck!


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> There you go, did you know before I mentioned it?? I think it would be fun to reload for and give you more satisfaction shooting it. Good Luck!


No sir I didn't know it was there until you mentioned it. Thanks for the information. Now to figure out how to convert it. I may be better off just finding a collector that wants to buy it. All numbers match and is in great condition considering the age.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No problem, glad I could be of assistance. I would say unless you are going to reload and enjoy shooting it, or it is a family heirloom, then selling it might be a good idea. I am sure you can google the conversion but I did not read all it entailed.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

bass186 sent ya a message


----------



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*Vetterli Shooting*

http://www.militaryrifles.com/Switzerland/VetConversion/VetterliShooting.html

This Address will get you to a site that tells and shows you how to convert the rifle to centerfire, And how to make the Ammo for it.Just copy and paste the address. I have converted Two of these rifles ,and am reloading the ammo for it now, its fun to shoot.You have to use a Black powder substitute. If you find any of the original AMMO ,*Dont* *shoot it ,*It is worth more than the gun ! Highly collectable. By the way LEE makes a set of Dies for reloading this rifle. 
Mac


----------



## bjstone (Jul 23, 2012)

I have one like yours and I was told. the barrel had been shortened, and it has the swap already done to it It looks just like the one in the picture. I picked up one of these at the gun show, and it has the conversion done on it. Are you sure yours hasn't? I'm no expert, but I Paid 100.00 for mine. Hope i didn't get taken.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Be careful. I have read somewhere that those are not really safe to fire. Have it checked out very well. Even with a low pressure load like 25,000 psi it can do alot of damage to your face if it has a catastrophic failure.


----------

